# Buffalo, NY - 39 YO Male Elementary Teacher - Terrified, But Excited



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

you are ahead of me...didn't start til 44 self taught...and now 59 and still loving it. Search threads of learning how to fall, how to stand up, the creepy basement vid and good on you for taking lessons


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

You'll survive.

Get yourself some butt and knee pads, wrist guards and remember that this is fun, not a race to get as good as you can as fast as you can. Relax, go at your own pace and enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I started at 40.
I've been an instructor with a local club for eight years now.
You're not too old, and you're smart to take a six-lesson program.
There's nothing of which to be terrified, but lots to look forward to enjoying.
:smile:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

just go full robocop. definitely get a butt pad.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

There are a whole bunch of us that started "later" in life and are so hooked about it that we spend more of our life on this forum than we should. :wink:

Good for you to be all set for lessons. I always tell people it is a lot like learning how to ride a bike. You will fall. You will fall some more. At one point you might even want to quit. 

But stay with it, for like learning to ride a bike, suddenly it "clicks" and you will have such a :grin: on your face that people will look at you funny

ENJOY!!!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I concur with everyone's post, i started at 42, self taught and almost quit cuz my tailbone hurt so much and i was not using a butt pad. Luckily, im always on my feet at work so it help, but you as a teacher.... buy a azzpad or a Demon product butt protector and gloves with wristguard either a brand name Level gloves with biomex or Flexmeter. Goodluck and have fun:smile:


----------



## teleuker (Apr 3, 2016)

No, you're not too old. I started at 45 after 25 years of skiing (alpine and tele). Sounds like you are involved in the snowsports club at school. I did the same thing. Take all those lessons to heart. You'll be fine.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Never too old!!!!! You are awesome and you can do it! And never snowboard without wrist guards.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Started @ 50! 56 now! No previous skiing or snowsports experience. I Started with One,.. less than comprehensive group lesson, and I was hooked. (...I've since taken several, more instructive private lessons.) :grin:

You are going to fall,.. Probably a lot at first. So ass n wrist protection is a good investment. But if you're determined,.. It will soon click and then Oldman is absolutely correct...

...you will soon find yourself wearing a perma-smile and ppl will begin to wonder if you're a little "slow!" :laugh:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Boy I sure hope it works out because with that first post all your students will be able to identify you on here!

As others have said, it's never too late. As I approach my mid-40s I do feel a lot more aches and pains so I agree that butt protection and wrist guards will make your learning a lot less painful. I love my Level mittens - sometimes they are too warm - with the biomes wrist guards. I wear impact shorts that provide a little protection, but for a complete beginner I would recommend the entirely unfashionable, but much more effective Azzpadz. If the L on sale at backcountry does not fit, try Amazon. Pro tip: do not search for Ass Pads. 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

to echo other quotes, I started @49 with 2 bum knees and overwieght @ 240.
I fell lot the first year, but powered on. As other have suggested: butt pads, wrist guards, etc. I use full body armour as I can't affford to lose my job.

also make sure you take a few lessons, then when you think you have it take another group lesson to ensure that you are doing things right. 
So go out and enjoy, then post successes and failures. There are plenty of great resources here to help your progression


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

+1 to what others said. You are not too old, in fact you're 6 years younger than I am and I have no intentions of stopping anytime soon.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

+1 on what others said.

Just one warning word: don't try to impress your pupils. They're made of indestructible rubber bones plus have brains like sponges, they learn quicker and progress faster. You'll hurt yourself if you try to compete . As Noreaster said, go at your own pace. 

Weclome to the addiction! You'll have a blast - as soon as the painful first days of falls n sore muscles are over


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Going to assume you're doing the Friday night ski club most Buffalo schools do at Holiday Valley. Best advice I can give you is use the skiers right side of the bunny hill once off the lift, far less traffic and a nice mellow pitch. Age is but a number just expect to spend some time on your ass and whatever you do don't fall with your arms out in front of you. Wrist guards and knee pads are honestly overkill and not what you need. Just a nice set of ass pads will do the trick. Tuck and roll is your friend. 

Once you get your shit together Northwind is mellower than Mardi Gras till you hit the final headwall so cut left onto Mardi gras. Tannenbaum chairlift serves some of the most mellow terrain at the resort. 

If you're going to Kissing Bridge left side of the resort is where you want to be as opposed to the right side.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Going to assume you're doing the Friday night ski club most Buffalo schools do at Holiday Valley. Best advice I can give you is use the skiers right side of the bunny hill once off the lift, far less traffic and a nice mellow pitch. Age is but a number just expect to spend some time on your ass and whatever you do don't fall with your arms out in front of you. Wrist guards and knee pads are honestly overkill and not what you need. Just a nice set of ass pads will do the trick. Tuck and roll is your friend.
> 
> Once you get your shit together Northwind is mellower than Mardi Gras till you hit the final headwall so cut left onto Mardi gras. Tannenbaum chairlift serves some of the most mellow terrain at the resort.
> 
> If you're going to Kissing Bridge left side of the resort is where you want to be as opposed to the right side.


Just to add on to this - don't fall with your arms out in front or with your arms out behind you. You'll break a wrist (or two).

Also, no, you're not too old.

Like @wrathfuldeity said, find the awkward basement video he posted showing stances... it is nice and awkward, but a great introduction to get you thinking about how you want to stand and use your body while on the board. I tried to find it to post the link, but was unable to find it. Hopefully someone else can post it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would do a longer lesson after the first one. Even 2 hours for the next couple weeks after lesson #1 . Maybe thats not doable but I would prefer it if it was me learning.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My son does the Friday night school ski club thing. Now last year was hella bad condition wise, but if its similar my advice would be spend a couple bucks and take a lesson and do a few days prior to see if you can get out of the bunny hill course.

Last year I think after the 6 weeks most kids were still hiking the bunny hill. There's just too many kids, too big of a classes to get any sort of progression.

Your mileage may vary of course, this was just of the little bit I saw of this particular.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> +1 on what others said.
> 
> Just one warning word: don't try to impress your pupils. They're made of indestructible rubber bones plus have brains like sponges, they learn quicker and progress faster. You'll hurt yourself if you try to compete . As Noreaster said, go at your own pace.
> 
> Weclome to the addiction! You'll have a blast - as soon as the painful first days of falls n sore muscles are over


Ehmm, you will indeed do nothing but impress you pupils by your foolishness, aches and pains. You are about to be come a scholastic rock star. Your pupils see you as the ancient one...but when you don the outrageous baggy pants, helmet, wrist guards and steezy jacket and do nothing but faceplant and fall on your ass...you will be the teacher that all your students will talk about, tell stories of your wipeouts to their parents.

But you must persist...because they will tell you about the forecast, the awesome pow, about their drops, hits and shredding blacks. Your pupils will see a common passion and think you are the most awesome teacher at their school. Some will want to shred with you, show you how to do 540 rodeos, and want you to take them down their first black diamond.

How do I know this...not a teacher, but Mrs W is a middle school teacher and I'm a middle/high school ski bus chaperone and with 3-4 other teachers that take several bus loads of kids up every Saturday in Jan, Feb and Mar. 

So my only recommendation is to wear hotpink pants so they can see you eat it and can readily identify you when they call the ski patrol bucket to pick up your body parts > But there are rewards :surprise:

Good luck and have fun

the creepy basement vid


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That video gets me excited every time it comes up.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have never watched that video, but the more i see it posted, the more i'm getting the urge to watch it... oh IDK:scared1:


----------



## rvittoria (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! Very excited. I am actually boarding with my 19 y/o brother in law, not the ski club. I really want to do this without any distraction. We are both brand new and taking lessons.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

t21 said:


> I have never watched that video, but the more i see it posted, the more i'm getting the urge to watch it... oh IDK:scared1:


Aside from the funny attire (which he's wearing to help explain his lessons), it is absolutely worth the watch. Something all new riders should watch... or at least something similar.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jcb890 said:


> Aside from the funny attire (which he's wearing to help explain his lessons), it is absolutely worth the watch. Something all new riders should watch... or at least something similar.


I know, just playing:wink: i guess it would not hurt to watch though i would like him to show me how to "revert carve" for us older riders:grin:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

t21 said:


> I know, just playing:wink: i guess it would not hurt to watch though i would like him to show me how to "revert carve" for us older riders:grin:


what the hell is a revert carve?...just tubed it...maybe? I think if you can do ground spins going at a fairly good speed...then a revert carve is just a half ground spin...but idk....I'll try to remember to give it a go next time if its soft pack groom.

edit...does anybody know if there is a little hop in transitioning to the next edge?


----------

